# Moving to Peyia



## linwood1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Guys.

As you may have seen on earlier threads we are looking to move to Peyia next year with our 3 children aged 12, 3 and 4. 

I have had feedback regarding the cost of TLC private school which is fab. 

We are looking to come over in November to check out the schools and what property is available for us to rent in the peyia but we would like to rent a villa for our stay in November so we get the best experience. 

Could anyone advise on best places to book a villa and also what term dates in Peyia are.

Also the contact details of the Peyia state school would be great.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Wifey and self booked a James Villa (I assure any and everyone here that I have nothing to do with this company) in June for similar purposes. The villa itself was excellent - you can check the reviews of their service for yourself - and our experience of "slumming it" (always a hotel for many years of visits), convinced us to take the plunge.

Link here -

Villas in Cyprus | Cyprus Villa Holidays

As to schools and terms, I cannot abide children, although would wish them no harm, so will leave that particular enquiry to a more worthy denizen of these forums.


----------



## jfn25 (Jun 27, 2015)

We always use the same villa 4beds 4 bathrooms on the Peyia road behind Philipos, I have the contact details for the cypriot owners if you would like them


----------

